
Carnegie Mellon University Computer Science Department Coke Machine - pitdesi
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~coke/history_long.txt
======
drallison
SAIL (the Stanford Artifical Intelligence Lab) had one of these creatures too.

<http://soe.stanford.edu/about/memories/12_2009_mccarthy.html>

